
Broken screen? How to backup your data from a broken Android - antonio-R
http://www.hostilejourney.com/how-to-backup-your-photos-from-a-broken-android/
======
celticninja
or you could install Vysor. This lets you control your phone from a computer.
Interestingly using google play's install to device feature you can add it
after you break your screen, although I am not sure if it is possible to set
it up and activate it from your computer, it seems like an easier and faster
solution to this problem.

